# Blueberry Melomel



## Wade E (May 20, 2007)

Well I started my 1st batch in my new room and it feels good to have alot of clean area. 


6 gallon batch of above


15 lbs. of honey


9 lbs. frozen Wymans wild blueberries


3 lbs fresh blueberries frozen


3/8 tsp liquid pectic enzyme
6 tsp acid blend


2 quarts Wymans blueberry juice


4.5 gallons hot water to stir up the honey and breakdown the blueberries better.
6 tsp of yeast nutrient
3 tsp yeast energizer


6 crushed campden tabs since I still have some and will only use them in the beginning and to make sanitizer.
Starting SG of 1.100

Red Star Pasteur Red yeast.




















*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (May 21, 2007)

Looks yummy Wade. That one should be tasty when done. You are anticipating finally using the encapsulator - you alreay have it out ready to use! That room looks just too new and unused. The blueberry would make a nice color for a good little stain on the floor- just spill a little


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2007)

Im sure Ill have the volcano when caught off guard.


----------



## Waldo (May 21, 2007)

Looking good wade. What type of honey are you using? Is it a local honey?


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 21, 2007)

What's the difference between Mead and Malomel???


----------



## masta (May 21, 2007)

A melomel is a type of mead made with fruit or fruit juice in addition to the honey.


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2007)

Store bought Waldo. BJ's clover and Aunt Sues Pure raw wild honey. I know I should have gone to a local but, but, I just seen these in the stores and bought them over time.


----------



## Trigham (May 21, 2007)

Thanks wade I see the list now, Just a question why didnt you just say 12 lbs of frozen blueberries why did u break it up and write 9 lbs of frozen wild and 3 lbs of fresh frozen blueberries, sorry if this seems trivial but It popped into my head so I asked lol


----------



## Trigham (May 21, 2007)

Oh yes is there a difference when using the honey as opposed to sugar?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 22, 2007)

Trigham said:


> Thanks wade I see the list now, Just a question why didnt you just say 12 lbs of frozen blueberries why did u break it up and write 9 lbs of frozen wild and 3 lbs of fresh frozen blueberries, sorry if this seems trivial but It popped into my head so I asked lol




Ive done the same thing Trig, I assume like myself, when using fresh fruit Wade freezes them first to concentrate the sugars in them. Using a mixture of the two, frozen from the store, and fresh can make a very slight difference depending on how ripe the fresh fruit was when harvested. Freezing the fresh will help, as usually it is picked before fully ripe and sugars are fully developed.


----------



## kutya (May 22, 2007)

Wade the room looks great. I agree with appleman, you need a couple of stains on the counter and floor....


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 22, 2007)

Blueberry color is awesome, its fun to watch it change and develop over the turning to wine process.


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2007)

Trig, the honey definetly gives it a different taste and much smoother
body. You needto make a mead my friend and this is basically Waldo's
recipe that I adjusted a little to my taste. I made a 1 gallon batch
last year and was so sorry I only made that. This ones gonna have a lot
of blueberry flavor!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now its time to go downstairs and see if any are bubbling.


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Trigham (May 23, 2007)

wade said:


> Trig, the honey definetly gives it a different taste and much smoother body. You needto make a mead my friend and this is basically Waldo's recipe that I adjusted a little to my taste. I made a 1 gallon batch last year and was so sorry I only made that. This ones gonna have a lot of blueberry flavor!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now its time to go downstairs and see if any are bubbling.




Wade could u do that recipe with a combination of berries, I mean raspeberry,strawberry, blackberry and blueberry combined. I have about70 lbs of it frozen from wymans factory sitting in my freezer.


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2007)

Absolutely, youll just have to adjust the acid a little to accomodate it.


----------



## Trigham (May 23, 2007)

wade said:


> Absolutely, youll just have to adjust the acid a little to accomodate it.




Wade when u say adjust it, do u mean add or subtract and why if i may ask?


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2007)

Yes that is what I mean and each fruit can be more acidic then another
and being to much acid in the wine or not enough. In kit wines this is
already adjusted for us. Its just a simple powder added to the
must.


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2007)

I just punched down the cap and it smellssssssssss goodddddddddd!


----------



## Waldo (May 23, 2007)

Hey...get yer nose outa the fermenter and get us a picture of it buddy


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2007)

Will do tomorrow when I punch down again, was a little busy installing
all the trim that is now all stained and poly'd, put up a smoke/carbon
mon. detector, door stops and a vinyl curtain to hide the oil tank that
you guys dont know about.


----------



## Waldo (May 24, 2007)

Now we know why gas is so damned high..Wade hasthe oilall hid !!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 24, 2007)

Wade's secret identity is out now-he let it slip. He is really the Wizard of Oz. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain- well, actually do pay attention to him, he is one of the moderators. No wonder he has so much knowledge.


----------



## jsmahoney (May 24, 2007)

Room looks Great Wade! Yep, it's not a wine room until you leave a few stains.


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2007)

Thanks JS, I think!





The paint is latex and the floor is linoleum so it will clean right up
as I already splashed the wall with squeezing the blueberries and
slipped a ploooop!




Nice easy clean up. I will have a picture soon as Im just exhausted as
last night my wife decided to change the water filters at 1:30 AM while
I was sleeping and I went to bed late as it was. Why she decided to do
this I dont know as I always do this, but anyway she couldnt get it
back on as she strethed the gasket a little . She woke me up and I
struggled with it for an hour before I finally got it to work since I
didnt have a spare gasket on hand. Anyone who has these filters in
their house should have a spare gasket as it always seems to catch you
with your pants down(or pajamas on)!


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2007)

Well I punched the cap and it killed the foam that was there. All three
of these batches are low foamers. Be careful not to fall in!







*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Trigham (May 24, 2007)

Man thats deep do u have floaties for my armsI dont want to drown in it.... or maybe I do



.. lifeguard not neccesary!! looks good Wade, what did u use to tie the straining bag with? (string)


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 24, 2007)

Nice color...bet it smells as good as it looks...


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2007)

I tied it with its self. Had just enough room to tie the bag in a knot
itself and man does it ever smell good. This batch smells better than
any other batch I have made.


----------



## Waldo (May 25, 2007)

Looking mighty fine there podner !!!


----------



## Harry (May 25, 2007)

Wade when i was in the navy i was stationed in Newport Rhode Island. Iworked on an island ( ammo Depot )and there were wild blueberrys all over the island i wish i had some now. I didn't know how to make wine back then but i ate a bunch of them. We had a cook on the island that would make pies &amp; muffins if we picked them .That was in 1957
Harry


----------



## Wade E (May 26, 2007)

Do ya think theyre still there?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2007)

Racked the Melomel today and its going really good again from the
mixing up and introduction of a little air into the batch. Its the 2nd
1 on the left.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 9, 2007)

Your winemaking area is looking great Wade.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks NW. I get to start degorging the Champagne very soon and then start on the wine cellar.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 10, 2007)

Looking good wade !!!You got it going on now man.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 10, 2007)

I get all giggly every time I see the Thermocapsuler. Cant wait for the first bottle through that!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 10, 2007)

You have 1 to JW?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 10, 2007)

No, only in my dreams.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2007)

Racked and filtered the Blueberry Mel. and it tastes Goooooooooood!











*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 10, 2007)

Dang that looks good


----------

